# Roof sales pitch book



## 1800carter

I own a remodeling company in San Diego. We have been doing windows and exterior coating for a while and are adding roofing to our services. We are a canvas and event marketing company and need to add a roof sales pitch book for our sales team. Does anyone have a good roof pitch book for the 1 sit close that I can use as an example to build ours? Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Grumpy

I can sell you mine. How much is it worth to you and what details would you consider mandatory or necessary in a pitch book? You looking for a picture presentation book or you looking for closing scripts?


----------



## siddle

Check this thread. http://www.roofingtalk.com/f4/free-sales-book-roofing-pitch-book-796/

You can get a free pitch book that will help you get more jobs.
____________________

Absolute Steel— Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY—America’s easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.


----------



## siddle

Check this thread by daviddeschaine at http://www.roofingtalk.com/f4/sales-training-10-roofing-closes-video-1190/#post8790. He had posted a FREE Video To Help You With Closing More Roofing Sales. Hope this will be helpful to you as well.
________________________
Absolute Steel— Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY—America’s easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.


----------



## 1800carter

thanks guy. I already downloaded that pitch book. I was looking for something a bit more sophisticated.


----------



## 1800carter

Grumpy said:


> I can sell you mine. How much is it worth to you and what details would you consider mandatory or necessary in a pitch book? You looking for a picture presentation book or you looking for closing scripts?




I would like to hear what your pitch book contains. our windows and exterior coating pitch books have about 40 front and back pages to them. We guide our clients down a path to pinpoint the right product for their needs. If your roof pitch book is like that in a way I would love to hear a bit more of what it contains before we talk price


----------



## Grumpy

The pitch book is currently 40 pages. Some of that is pictures and addresses of completed jobs which I would delete, leaving the pitch book at about 30 pages (I didn't actually count).

The book starts with a something similiar to a table of contents so the sales rep can explain what he's about to explain. Then it goes into the installation process step by step from setup, tear off, underlayments, shingles, flashings, ventilation, various details, etc... there are pictures of each step because a picture speaks 1000 words. 

It's a word document. Pictures and text can be easily removed, added or swapped out. 

I also have an optional corresponding script I use to train my estimators. The script explains to them what they should be explaining with the photos. There's a couple closes in the script but nothing fancy, it mostly focuses on the technical.

I also have an optional document to train the non-roofer on how to measure and estimate roofs, and how to train the roofer on how to measure and estimate roofs. You can use these to train. 


I've put hundreds of hours into these documents. But I am not looking to get rich since I created them for my company. If you make a reasonable offer, I will be happy to share. Feel free to PM me if you wish to speak privately.


----------



## siddle

Hello Grumpy, I would be interested to take a sneak into that.
______________________
Absolute Steel— Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY—America’s easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.


----------



## Grumpy

I can make a 4 or 5 page PDF to give you alittle preview. PM me your email address.


----------



## siddle

I appreciate that. Could you kindly send that to mike(dot)siddle(at)gmail(dot)com?
________________

Absolute Steel— Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY—America’s easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.


----------



## 1800carter

*sample pitch book*



Grumpy said:


> I can make a 4 or 5 page PDF to give you alittle preview. PM me your email address.


Grumpy

I'm at michael @ dream view remodeling (dot) c o m. Our windows and Exterior and solar pitch books have about 65-80 pages. We have a 14 step process, trying to work in the same process as the other products. maybe you can call me and we can discuss. Thoughts?


----------



## pcplumber

*Making A Presentation Book*

Hello! I think I was the first member on this forum when it started, wrote one post, and have been gone since. My main trade is plumbing and I have had a C39 California roofing license for about 38 years.

I don't call my book a Pitch Book. I think it should be called a Presentation Book. We try to give the appearance that we are roofers and not professional sales people, so we don't want the presentation book to look super professional. Therefore, we use a 3-ring folder, insert 8 x 10 pictures in protectors, and we don't put writing on the pictures.

One serious thing I noticed that is missing in presentation books is pictures of jobs that were done wrong by other roofing contractors. These pictures are super critical because customers need visuals to understand and process the information you give them. What I see happening is most (mabe every) roofer is attempting to show customers pictures of everything they do right and the roofers assume the customers understand, but you have to ask whether or not and how much your customers understand the mechanics and the seriousness of what can go wrong. You have to explain and prove your point, for your benefit so your customers will not tell you they want to call your competitors when it comes time to close your sale. You need to cover every base before you go for your close and one base is making sure your customers know why they won't want to call for more estimates (bids).

When you are giving your presentation it is very critical to take pictures of the roof you are replacing even when your customer is 100% positive they need and want a new roof. Confirming, confirming, and re-confirming the need for the roof is critical throughout the entire presentation. Therefore, you ALWAYS take pictures of every defect in the roof you can find. You show your customers the pictures on a television and you print 8 x 10 pictures as you are giving your presentation. This is simple super anf fast to do when you are organized.

In our presentation book, we have pictures of other contractor's bad work and an after picture showing how we made the corrections. We have contracts from other roofers showing the prices customers actually paid. We have letters from customers telling their horror stories, letters from insurance companies, copies of insurance bills, and letters from our customers.

This is how we start our presentation. 

Take pictures of old roof.
Show pictures on television and point out defects.
Start printer to print first 8 x 10 pictures.

I start presentation with something like:

"First, let me show you what you need to do and what you don't want to do." Then I start with a picture showing a bad roof job and show how we corrected the job. This is done in a professional way without badmouthing the roofing industry.

After showing the good and bad job(s) and after showing how we corrected them we go through the presentation book and show more of both good and bad things.

When finished with the presentation book, we say:

"Now, let me show you what I am going to do for you." Now, you present what you are going to do in detail and you show the pictures in your presentation book that apply, accordingly, regardless of how many times you showed the same pictures because customers need to see things visually multiple times to comprehend and confirm that they have enough information to make an informed decision.

After you showed your customer what not to do, what to do, what you are going to do, and after you have built a perceived value where your customer thinks your price is going to be outrageous, you are the only game in town, and you have the sale bagged, you need to quote a price the customer can't refuse even if your price is double your competitor's.

You quote your price by having a well-organized price list, by showing contracts for similar jobs, letters from customers, ads with prices, and you can refer to prices on a list on your website. You need to make your customer know that the prices you are quoting are within the industry average and you are not pulling your prices from a hat. You need to confirm and re-confirm where and how your prices are within the industry average before you quote your price. We show our customers our price lists, contracts, etc., add the total, and then we give the customer a discount from the total because everyone likes a discount and everyone needs to be a winner, but you always need a logical reason to give discounts.

One more thing we do that is very different is we virtually never ask questions when giving our presentation and we never ask questions to overcome closing objections. You never never ever want to ask a customer a question that can result in an answer that you don't want to hear. In fact, we are 100% against asking any type of questions other than what the customer wants and a little small talk before we give the presentation. You don't have to ask customers questions and there are hundreds of ways you can ignore customer's negative questions, you can ignore your customer's closing objections multiple times, and you can move to close by preceeding to give your customers what they need to close the sale WITHOUT ASKING QUESTIONS THAT CREATE ARGUMENTS AND MORE OBJECTIONS. 

When you ask questions to overcome hurdles you are giving your customers unnecessary control and you are giving them fuel that energizes their compassion to object and refuse to close. When you don't ask questions, you have full control, your customer quietly listens, his gears are turning in his head, and you move forward toward the close seamlessly and flawlessly without unnecessary arguments nor interruption.


----------



## siddle

Grumpy said:


> I can make a 4 or 5 page PDF to give you alittle preview. PM me your email address.


I'm still waiting for your mail.
______________
Absolute Steel— Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY—America’s easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.


----------



## siddle

Hey Grumpy! I'm still waiting for your mail.
________________
Absolute Steel— Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY—America’s easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.


----------



## SeattleRoofer

Hello, 
I would like to get a copy of your roofing pitch book. I just read your response to another company looking for the same thing. I would be willing to give you a couple hundred dollars for a copy. I just need some kind of direction and a way to pass the roofing knowledge to our consumer outside of our conversation. Any help would be appreciated. 
Thank you, Bill 
my email is [email protected]


----------



## workingsmarter92

Grumpy said:


> I can sell you mine. How much is it worth to you and what details would you consider mandatory or necessary in a pitch book? You looking for a picture presentation book or you looking for closing scripts?


Thomas,
I have been in the construction business for over 10 years. I finally stepped away from a General Manager position and created my own Roofing company. 

I saw that you offered to sell a Pitch Book template and closing scripts. Please shoot me an email if you could with information on the material included and price. I will leave my email address below.

Thank You,
Chris M.

*[email protected]*


----------

